# Shipping time



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Where did you order from? At best I would say they are probably waiting for the payment to process/clear.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

The BNR website. I got an order confirmation email which said I’ll get an email saying when the parts are shipped, just curious how long that usually takes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> How long after ordering do parts usually ship? It’s been a few days since I ordered, and am just curious if this is the norm. Everything I ordered was “in stock”.


I can't speak for BNR, but some on-line vendors broker some of their parts. It's "in stock" _in somebody else's warehouse_, so you have to wait a few days for it to get to your vendor who will then send you a shipping notice as they forward the item to you.

I've tripped over that a couple times. 

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ask @[email protected]


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Of course, after posting this, two hours later I got two shipping confirmation emails. Shows me for not being patient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Next time order from amazon. You ALWAYS get a shipped notification as soon as you hit the buy button. Even though the actual shipping won't occur till some time in the future. 

YOu ALWAYS get a package arrived the very next day. Even though the item hasn't actually shipped yet. 

I don't know how they do it but they're faster then you can snap your fingers.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Unfortunately the things I ordered were either not on amazon or were fifty three dollars more expensive (the k $ n intake). So, that wasn’t an option. It’s all sorted and I got the email, I was just too impatient from the excitement: I need to calm down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Amazon isn't as cool as BNR anyway, ijs


----------



## henrywilson (Apr 13, 2020)

BNR is pretty nice.


----------



## LisaHamiltonEu (Jul 12, 2020)

Everything depends on the company through which you ordered your stuff and the country where everything will come from. If you ordered it not far from yours, than it should come in 2-3 days if the company is good enough. Also there are cases when there are shipping companies that are bringing everything once a week. If you want everything to be faster, than those Shipaa, they are always driving from city to city and it can come fast and safe. I am working for many years with them and I am still very thankful.


----------

